# Cracher dans la soupe



## Corsicum

*Cracher dans la soupe*
Copie du Wiki :
Mépriser, critiquer ce dont on profite, ce qui permet d’exister.
Synonymes : Mordre la main nourricière / Mordre la main qui vous tend à manger

Connaissez-vous les expressions équivalentes ?
Grazie mille


----------



## Anaiss

Per ora mi viene in mente solo:
_Sputare nel piatto dove si mangia_ (molto simile a "cracher dans la soupe").

Non so se ci siano equivalenti per le frasi che proponi come sinonimo, mi documenterò.


----------



## Ruminante

Brava Anaiss, mi sarebbe rimasto sulla punta della lingua...

Per le frasi sinonimo: ho trovato "Mordere la mano che ti nutre", col "non" davanti è anche il titolo di un libro (Marchi Andrea, Editore: Eumeswil). Cito questo articolo originale: "L'artista deve sempre *mordere la mano che* lo *nutre*. Deve sempre puntare oltre i limiti della tolleranza. Il suo dovere è quello di essere un mostro. *..."*
Scusate il dubbio: Corsicum, ma gli equivalenti li volevi sia in italiano che in francese, vero?


----------



## Corsicum

Je recherche en Italien et éventuellement dans toutes les autres langues Italo Romanes : Sicilien, Sarde …, l’idéal étant des expressions imagées qui ont quelques siècles.

En Corse les expressions analogues que je connais traduites en Français sont :
_Après avoir bien mangé* les ânes donnent des coups de pieds(ruades)_
_Les ânes trop bien nourris* donnent des coups de pieds_
_Le porc repu* trouve toujours la révolte_

* sazio, stufo, ripieno, appagato, satollo, rimpinzato

Pour ces exemples je n’ai pas retrouvé les mots en Italien, par méconnaissance, par contre je traduit trés facilement une expression Italienne en Corse.


----------



## Ruminante

Caro Corsicum,
forse hai già trovato tutto, io stamattina ho fatto un giro in rete e ho trovato qualcosa; ci metto anche quello che è un po' fuori tema, cioè le carezze all'asino invece di cibo e bevanda.
Buona giornata
Su Wiki: Non carezzare l'asino se non vuoi ricevere calci.
Su Homolaicus : *L'asino, quando ha mangiato la biada, tira calci al corbello*
*Da Proverbi del comune di Sarzana: *A far der *ben* al'asu, s'pia di cauzi! A far del bene all'*asino*, si prendono i *calci*!

Proverbi salentini: *Lu porcu bbinchiatu ngira la pila capisutta.*
_Il maiale sazio gira la pila (ove sta il cibo) sottosopra._

O *Porcu binchiatu, spota la pila.*
_Maiale sazio, rivolta la mangiatoia._ 
Soggetto immeritevole.


----------



## FDZ

Io conosco l'espressione "come il cane che morde la mano del padrone" per dire che una persona è ingrata.
E quella del piatto, non vorrei sbagliare, ma credo sia più corretta così: "Sputare nel piatto in cui si mangia".

Se in Italia una persona "sputa nella minestra" lo fa sicuramente in quella di un'altra persona per farle dispetto.


----------



## Corsicum

Merci beaucoup pour tous ces exemples très intéressants.
Ce que l’on peut noter c’est que pour décrire une attitude ingrate, on fait appel à  : l’âne, le porc ou le chien …mais pas à l’homme. Quand on est ingrat on se comporte comme un âne, un porc ou un chien.


----------



## FDZ

Mais quand on est fidèles ... c'est encore le chien!


----------

